# Karauschen müssen raus



## derschwarzepeter (20. Apr. 2011)

Liebe Teichfreunde!
Nur wenige Monate nach der Befüllung meines Teiches vor ca. 6 Jahren 
konnte ich beim Schnorcheln 7 kleine Fischlein beobachten, die ich nicht eingesetzt hatte;
offenbar hatten die __ Enten den Laich "angeliefert".
Die kleinen sind in den Jahren zu respektablen Karauschen angewachsen
und da die in Karpfenmanier gründeln (den Boden durchkauen), 
trüben die nicht unwesentlich das Wasser.
Auch fürchtete ich um meine __ Molche und drum stand schlußendlich fest:
Sie müssen raus.

Leider stellte sich nach 1 Tag ergebnislosem Angelns heraus (gut, ich bin da nicht geübt), dass das WIRKLICH die "Meister des Köderabfressens" sind, wie im web zu lesen war.
Ich holte einen angelerfahrenen Freund und in zwei weiteren Tagen konnten wir ganze 2 herausfangen.
Sie hatten bereits 750 g und wurden von uns verzehrt (viele feine Zwischenmuskelgräten).

Die Karauschen tummelten sich immer wieder im Schwarm im flachen Wasser (1,5 m)
und so beschluss ich (nach eingehenden Recherchen - bin Elektroingnieur),
ihnen mittels Elektrofischen auf den Pelz zu rücken. (Ich will da nicht näher ins Detail gehen,
da dabei ausgesprochen lebensgefährliche Spannungen und Ströme zum Einsatz kommen.
Wer mir seine Qualifikation zumindest als Elektriker nachweist, bekommt die per PN.)
Die Elektrofischerei war nicht ganz so erfolgreich, wie ich es mir erhofft hatte,
aber 3 laichvolle Weibchen konnten wir rauskeschern - 2 Fische lachten aus der Tiefe (3,7 m).

Eigentlich hatte ich ja vor, die Karauschen dort auszusetzen, wo sie vermutlich gelaicht wurden,
aber mein Helfer hatte anderes vor: Wir kochen! (ABSOLUT bio!)
Die Erfahrung mit den feinen Zwischenmuskelgräten aus dem Vorjahr 
ließ mich den Fisch in ca. 7 mm-Abständen so tief es ging senkrecht einschneiden
und dann stülpten wir ihn über ein verkehrt stehendes Caipirinha-Glas, damit er schön stehenbleibt;
bissl salzen, Erdäpfel drum rum und rein ins Rohr - 40 min bei 200°C.
(sonst wärden die Bramburi nicht durch gewesen)

Das Ergebnis:
 
Dazu kredenzt man einen eiskalten Mount Nelson Sauvignon blanc 2009
und ZZ-Top aus der Konserve - ein Gedicht!


Den nächsten (2 schwimmen ja noch im Mörtelschaff) machen wir als "Karausche blau"
und da drängt sich mir die Frage auf:

Wie würde "Koi blau" oder "__ Goldfisch blau" aussehen?
Bleibt das Orange oder bleicht das aus? 
Mischt sich das vielleicht hässlich mit dem Blau der Zubereitung?
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## newbee (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Peter

Sieht ja lecker aus, jedoch glaube ich nicht das das hier das richtige Forum ist, um sich über Koi Blau, Goldi Blau oder auch Koi Müllerin zu unterhalten.:evil

Schreibe doch in einem Forum übers kochen.

Ich empfinde Deine letzte Frage als Unverschämtheit gegen über Koi oder Goldibesitzer.
Absolut fehl am Platz.:evil Oder frägst Du auch Hundebesitzer wie Hund am Spieß sich verändert.

Absolut für den A......Deine letzte Frage


----------



## derschwarzepeter (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Na entschuldige, 
Leute essen ihre Karnickel
und du bist wahrscheinlich auch kein Vegetarier!
Zudem gibt´s da gibt´s MEHRERE Beiträge, wo´s um das Entfernen von Fischen aus dem Teich geht
und da sich offenbar Goldfische zwar stark vermehren, aber kaum verschenken lassen,
__ Reiher, Fischadler und -otter nicht auf Bestellung kommen
und das Entlassen nicht heimischer Fische in die freie Natur mehr als bedenklich ist,
ist das doch eine absolut saubere Lösung!

(Außerdem interessiert´s mich wirklich, wie das Orange reagiert!)


----------



## Regs (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Peter,
eine berechtigte Frage wie ich finde. Ich esse gerne Fisch - wenn auch nicht meinen eigenen. Der Meister der Goldfische hat auf seiner umfänglichen Website auch dieses Kapitel nicht ausgelassen - wie bereite ich einen __ Goldfisch zu? http://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de/kochen.htm

Ein paar lecker klingende Karauschen-Rezepte sind auch dabei.


----------



## Janski (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Also ich finde das Thema auch interessant auch wenn es besser in ein Koch-oder Anglerforum gepasst hätte.
Ich halte Forellen im Teich und ab und an verschwindet auch mal eine im Räucherofen.

Allerdings kann ich mir bei einem __ Goldfisch fast nur Fischfrikadellen vorstellen.




MfG
Jan


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo,
um den OT-Teil noch ein wenig zu dehnen: kleine Fische kann man auch im Ganzen frittieren, noch kleinere auch ohne sie "auszunehmen"... .
Und nun zurück zum Thema: wie bekomme ich denn nun eine überbordende Fischpopulation in den Griff? Elektroangeln scheint ja nur eine lokale Lösung zu sein, und nicht nur die Fische zu treffen :??
Was ist mit Reusen? Wer mich jetzt für brutal  oder tierfeindlich  hält, dem sei entgegengehalten, dass der Peter hier nun mal die Frage einer Überbesatzregulierung angesprochen hat, indem er mehr __ Molche und anderes getier statt der Karauschen im teich haben möchte.


----------



## Stoer (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo schwarzer Peter,

also Appetit habe ich bei Deinem Foto nicht bekommen.
Die vielen Einschnitte......
Ich denke, liegend und unzerschnitten hätte das Foto besser ausgesehen.

Aber nun mal im ernst !
Da die Karauschen von Wildvögel eingeschleppt wurden, wirst Du die Problematik ja immer wieder haben, oder spannst Du ein Netz über den Teich !?


----------



## troll20 (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Peter,

du hast Post.

mfg René


----------



## derschwarzepeter (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



Stoer schrieb:


> ...also Appetit habe ich bei Deinem Foto nicht bekommen.
> Die vielen Einschnitte......
> Ich denke, liegend und unzerschnitten hätte das Foto besser ausgesehen.


Die Einschnitte waren ein Versuch,
um die waagrecht liegenden Zwischenmuskelgräten in ungefährliche Stückchen zu zerteilen.
Das hat auch prima funktioniert und so aufgestellt gegrillt war der Fisch rundherum knusprig 
und sah auch sehr lecker aus.
(Mag sein, dass das auf dem Foto nicht so rausgekommen ist - sorry!)

Interessanterweise wurden seither KEINE Fische mehr eingeschleppt 
und noch interessanterweise haben sich auch die Karauschen nicht vermehrt,
obwohl sie offensichtlich geschlechtsreif waren:
Vielleicht liegt´s daran, dass alle bisher gefangenen Weibchen waren????
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist zwar nur 2 hoch (1-Anzahl), also bei 7 Stk. 1/1.000.000,
aber für die 5 gefangenen betrug sie ja auch 1/10.000 !

Ein Netz über den Teich werd ich sicher nicht spannen:
Für die 200 m² brauchert ich ja auch ein richtiges Zirkuszelt
und das schauert ja urhässlich aus !

@Kurzhals:
Überraschenderweise ist die Elektrofischerei extrem größensensitiv:
Die großen Karauschen hat´s in 3 m Entfernung zur Elektrode besinnungslos gemacht,
aber Kaulquappen sind in 10 cm Abstand völlig ungerührt vorbeigeschwommen
und die __ Molche haben in einem halben Meter Abstand sogar gebalzt!


----------



## stu_fishing (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> @Kurzhals:
> Überraschenderweise ist die Elektrofischerei extrem größensensitiv:
> Die großen Karauschen hat´s in 3 m Entfernung zur Elektrode besinnungslos gemacht,
> aber Kaulquappen sind in 10 cm Abstand völlig ungerührt vorbeigeschwommen
> und die __ Molche haben in einem halben Meter Abstand sogar gebalzt!



Wenn sie in 3 Metern Entfernung besinnungslos waren war die Stromstärke viel zu hoch. Wenn man sich ein wenig mit der Elektrofischeri beschäftigt, weiß man, dass die Fische in den Tetanus fallen sobald ihre Körperlänge zwei Feldlinien überschreitet. Da die Feldlinien um den Pol dichter beinander liegen, werden kleinere Tiere wesentlich näher beim Pol gefangen als größere. In Entfernung , zum Pol näher werdend sind die Reaktionen: Flucht, Einstellen zum Pol, Tetanus(Betäubung-letzter Zeitpunkt die Fische zu keschern), Tod.

An alle die dieses Thema lesen:
DON`T TRY THIS AT HOME! Davon abgesehen, dass es hochgradig illegal ist die Elektrofischerei ohne Bewilligung, Ausbildung etc. durchzuführen ist es nicht ungefährlich, vor allem nicht wenn man wie hier selber herumbastelt! Es gab beim Elektrofischen schon Tote! In meinem Bekanntenkreis ist dabei schoneinmal eine Kuh (bei 4 Beinen am Boden wirkt der Strom nochmal so gut) tot umgefallen die in einer sehr feuchten Wiese am Bach gestanden ist. Also bitte dies als Beispiel ansehen wie man es nicht machen sollte!


Was das Schröpfen (Einschneiden der Zwischenmuskelgräten) betrifft: Das ist eine ziemlich gute Methode die lästigen Gräten bei Cypriniden zu "entschärfen". Allerdings meist nur, wenn der Fisch so zubereitet wird, dass diese durch den Brat/Grillvorgang spröde werden. Bei Fisch gedünstet wirds nicht viel helfen.

LG Thomas


----------



## canis (21. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Stu, danke für deine Worte. Sie werden aber kaum fruchten, da ich und andere User in einem anderen Thread schon x-mal darauf hingewiesen haben, dass solche Versuche der Elektrofischerei absolut illegal und hochgradig gefährlich sind. Manche sind halt beratungsresistent und lernens wohl nur durch Erfahrungen. In diesem Bereich sind diese aber halt leider schmerzhaft bis tödlich.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich will mal Peters ursprünglichen Gedanken aufgreifen, denn ich wirklich gut finde. (Obwohl ich nicht denke jemanden vom Goldfischgrillen überzeugen zu können) 
Er meinte warum die Überzucht in unseren Teichen nicht einfach essen. Ja, warum eigentlich nicht?
Ob der Karpfen grau oder bunt ist ist doch Wurchd. 
Wenn Ihr eine Schwarzweißbrille aufsetzt, seht Ihr im Teich herlichste Karpfen, Orfen und so weiter. Würdet Ihr am Teich eines Fischhändlers stehen würdet Ihr zuschlagen, bei einem solch herlichen Angebot. 
Aber wer angeln geht packt die Angel ein und holt die paar übergebliebenen Fische aus irgendwelchen anderen Gewässern.
Was Ihr auch mal überlegen müßt ist die 1a Qualität des Fischfleiches, die Teiche werden gepumpt und gemacht, sind sauber also vom allerfeinsten. Da stimmt PH, Nitrit, Nitrat einfach alles (der Fisch könnte dadurch pfade schmecken).
Aber nein, wir gehen lieber zum Discounter und kaufen Fisch, wo sich die Öltanker drüber entleert haben, die vieleich mal in Fukushima vorbeigeschaut haben oder betreiben Raubbau, indem wir Fisch aus der Natur holen und haben im Teich ist erste Wahl und wenn uns da zuviele Fische drin sind gehen die in die Klohspühlung??? 

Wenn Ihr Kaninchen esst, wisst Ihr ob das schwarz, weiß, grau, ganz doll niedlich war? Ihr schiebt es in den Backoffen und wartet bis fertig. 

Nicht verkehrt der Gedanke (Jeder Bauer ißt seine Tiere und auch die Kinder verstehen irgenwann, dass die kleinen süßen Hasen nur zum essen da sind. Die gehen nicht zum Discounter und holen sich neutral verpaktes unsüss aussehendes Hasenfleich sondern nur eigene Zucht, weil die Qualität stimmt.

Wenn man da mal drüber nachdenkt, warum eigentlich nicht.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## danyvet (22. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

@ Thomas 

auch wenn ich selber kaum Fisch esse, was aber an den Gräten und am Geschmack liegt

Kaninchen ess ich auch nicht, aber so ein Kalb, oder Ferkerl ist um nichts weniger entzückend und wenn man ihm in die Augen schaut, ist es schwer vorstellbar, ihm jemals Leid anzutun. Wobei, ich glaub, genau das ist der Punkt, warum die Leute Fleisch/Fisch lieber anonym beim Supermarkt kaufen, auch wenn man dann nicht wirklich wissen will, wie schadstoffbelastet es ist (Fisch) oder eben dass es vielleicht auf einem Vollspaltenboden gestanden ist, schwanzkupiert, damit die anderen nicht dran knabbern, kein Tageslicht (Sonne? nie gesehen, nie gespürt!), am ersten Lebenstag der Mama entrissen, aufgezogen mit einer Brühe, auf die man noch mehr Durst bekommt, und daher noch mehr davon trinkt und schneller wächst/fett wird, aber der Durst ist noch immer nicht gestillt.

Ehrlich, wenn jemand seinen Teichüberbesatz isst, fänd ich das weit weniger schlimm, als Fleisch aus dem Supermarkt zu kaufen


----------



## Marlowe (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Meine Güte!

Kaum ist man`mal weg, kommt hier derartiger Text. 

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo
Die Diskussion um das Aufessen der überzähligen Teichfische erübrigt sich eigentlich durch die kulinarische Seite, mir ist kein Angler bekannt ,( und ich kenne `ne Menge) der Karauschen oder __ Giebel zum Essen mit nach Hause nimmt , die werden zu 98% zurückgesetzt oder als Köderfische benutzt , ja auch eine 40er __ Karausche taugt noch bestens als Köder für einen __ Waller  .
Soche "kulinarisch minderwertige " Fische werden auch im Handel kaum angeboten , die Einzigen , die davor keinen Halt machen sind Osteuropäer , die es von zu Hause nicht anders kennen......
Wenn der Peter sich zu diesem "erlauchten" Kreis dazugehörig fühlt - dann Wohlbekomm`s , für mich wäre das nichts , zumal ich niemals einen Fisch aus meinem Teich essen werde....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## danyvet (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

was ist denn eine 40er __ Karausche? 40 kg schwer? 40 Jahre alt? :shock

was ich über das angeln, sprich Tiere verletzen zu rein "sportlichen" Zwecken denke, hab ich schon an anderer Stelle gesagt....


----------



## canis (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Unter den Anglern ist mit 40er, 60er, etc. Fisch immer die Länge gemeint.


----------



## Nikolai (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Marlowe,



> Das Denken ist zwar allen Menschen erlaubt,
> aber vielen bleibt es erspart!



gefällt mir 

aber ich hoffe Du hast hier keinen persönlich ansprechen wollen

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Die Diskussion um das Aufessen der überzähligen Teichfische erübrigt sich eigentlich durch die kulinarische Seite, mir ist kein Angler bekannt ,( und ich kenne `ne Menge) der Karauschen oder __ Giebel zum Essen mit nach Hause nimmt , die werden zu 98% zurückgesetzt oder als Köderfische benutzt , ja auch eine 40er __ Karausche taugt noch bestens als Köder für einen __ Waller  .
> Soche "kulinarisch minderwertige " Fische werden auch im Handel kaum angeboten , die Einzigen , die davor keinen Halt machen sind Osteuropäer , die es von zu Hause nicht anders kennen......
> Wenn der Peter sich zu diesem "erlauchten" Kreis dazugehörig fühlt - dann Wohlbekomm`s , für mich wäre das nichts , zumal ich niemals einen Fisch aus meinem Teich essen werde....
> ...



Kulinarisch minderwertige Fische gibt es nicht - nur mehr oder weniger fähige Köche und Esser! (Wenn der Fisch aus gutem Wasser kommt. Ein Saibling kann genauso letteln wie ein Karpfen wenn aus schlammigen Teichen). Richtig zubereitet (geschröpft als Steckerlfisch oder als Fischlaibchen) bzw. mit etwas Geschick beim essen sind die heimischen Cypriniden fast durch die Bank lecker (Ausnahmen z.B. __ Bitterling bestätigen die Regel). 

Und eine 40er Karausche ist sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich. Karauschen werden selten größer als 30cm, die meisten Viecher die größer sind, sind fehlbestimmte Giebel bzw. Goldfische (die genaue Artabgrenzung ist da noch nicht erfolgt).

Meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts dagegen einen Fisch aus dem Teich zu essen, außer der Wasserqualität oder der emotionalen Bindung.


----------



## Regs (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



archie01 schrieb:


> ... die Einzigen , die davor keinen Halt machen sind Osteuropäer , die es von zu Hause nicht anders kennen....Wenn der Peter sich zu diesem "erlauchten" Kreis dazugehörig fühlt -



Hallo Archie,
was ist denn das jetzt für eine Tour- da sollten wir doch seit 1945 drüber hinweg sein. 

Ansonsten schließe ich mich - obwohl nicht aus erlauchtem Kreis - welchem auch immer - stammend, stu_fishing an.


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



Regs schrieb:


> Hallo Archie,
> was ist denn das jetzt für eine Tour- da sollten wir doch seit 1945 drüber hinweg sein.
> 
> Ansonsten schließe ich mich - obwohl nicht aus erlauchtem Kreis - welchem auch immer - stammend, stu_fishing an.



HALLO Regs
Ich habe absolutnichts gegen Osteuropäer , ganz sicher nicht , aber jeder Angler wird jeder meine Vorbehalte verstehen , wenn du das nicht nachvollziehen kannst  lade ich dich mal ein , an einem schönen Sommerabend diesen " Anglern " an den richtigen Stellen zum Beispiel am Rhein zuzusehen - dann wirst du mich verstehen............
Zu den Argumenten von Stu_fishing - der könnte einer von ihnen sein  . Es ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch , es gibt viele Arten , und die __ Karausche* gehört dazu , aus denen der beste Koch keine vernünftige Mahlzeit machen kann. Beim Karpfen könnte man noch darüber streiten, ist sicher Gewässerabhängig, ich verzichte auch da jedoch dankend...

Gruß
Archie

* Weitere Arten , die ich für einen normalen Mitteleuropäer als ungenießbar einschätze : __ Döbel , __ Barbe , __ Brassen etc , etc....


----------



## Nikolai (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Archie,

Du magst ja etwas von Fischen verstehen, aber vom Kochen verstehst Du sicher nichts.
Karpfen richtig zubereitet (von meiner Mutter) ist die absolute Delikatesse. Gewöhnlich wird Karpfen im Winter gegessen, weil dann der Modergeschmack ausbleibt.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## archie01 (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



Nikolai schrieb:


> Hallo Archie,
> 
> Du magst ja etwas von Fischen verstehen, aber vom Kochen verstehst Du sicher nichts.
> Karpfen richtig zubereitet (von meiner Mutter) ist die absolute Delikatesse. Gewöhnlich wird Karpfen im Winter gegessen, weil dann der Modergeschmack ausbleibt.
> ...




Hallo
Ich habe den Karpfen ja bewußt `rausgenommen, aus einem guten Gewässer ohne Schlammboden könnte das was werden , aus unserem Dorfteich ißt auch du nur einen....

Gruß
Archie


----------



## stu_fishing (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

..wenn du __ Barbe und __ Aitel als ungenießbar einstufst solltest du wirklich mal einen Steckerlfisch kosten. Und zwar keine Makrele sondern einen richtigen. Da werden an der Donau (und zwar nicht im osteuropäischen Teil) traditionell Aitel (__ Döbel), Barbe, __ Nase, __ Rußnase, __ Brachsen zubereitet. Aus richtigem Wasser und geschröpft den Supermarkt-Zuchtforellen meiner Meinung nach vorzuziehen bzw. als Steckerlfisch eine Delikatesse. Der letzte Berufsfischer in Linz brät im Sommer einmal im Monat die selbstgefangenen Donauweißfische am Stecken (in Oberösterreich traditionellerweise über Mosttrebern) und man muss bereits Monate vorher reservieren wenn man einen Fisch haben möchte. So ungenießbar scheinen sie für Mitteleuropäer offenbar nicht zu sein....

Und nein..ich bin keiner der Rheinangler....komme aus einem anderen Einzugsgebiet ;-).
Aber als langjähriger Angler/Teichwirt/Gewässer- und Fischereibiologe hab ich ein wenig Ahnung von der Materie ;-)


lg
Thomas


----------



## derschwarzepeter (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hi Archie!
Also ich hätte die Karauschen ja ausgesetzt (ohne schlechtes Gewissen),
aber mein Freund und Helfer, der vor kurzem von einer mehrjährigen Asienreise zurückgekommen ist,
meinte, die gehören verspeist und er hat eindeutig recht:
Die sind ABSOLUT bio - noch NIE mit irgendeinem fragwürdigen Kunstfutter aus Beifang oder geschnetzelten BSE-Schafen gefüttert.
Insofern esse ich lieber Fsche aus meinem Teich als von unbekannter Quelle.

Dass die Karauschen kulinarisch minderwertig sind, kann ich nicht bestätigen:
Abgesehen davon, dass sie (so wie sie zubereitet waren) sehr knusprig und lecker waren
finde ich (Zucht-)Karpfen vergleichsweise deutlich wässriger und auch fetter; 
Vorteile haben die natürlich durch die Größe und die weggezüchteten Zwischenmuskelgräten,
aber 1 kg und das Schröpfen lösten das Problem.
Wenn du glaubst, Karauschen werden nur in Osteuropa gegessen,
dann schau die Regines Kochrezepte an: 
Der restliche Osten bis zum ganz großen Teich isst die auch;
orange halt!


----------



## Armatus (25. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hi Thomas,

können uns ja gern mal zum Störessen treffen 

Also ich würde meinen eigenen karpfen nie essen,aber goldfische will ich mal probieren! 
Lg


----------



## canis (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Archie, du überspannst den Bogen nun wirklich etwas. Wer behauptet, __ Döbel, __ Barbe, etc. seien für uns faktisch ungeniessbar, der hat erstens keine Ahnung von der entsprechenden Zubereitung und zweitens auch keine Ahnung davon, dass diese Arten bei uns ebenso verzehrt wurden und werden wie die "edlen" Forellen, __ Zander, etc. Ich kenne eine ganze Reihe Angler (mich eingeschlossen), die durchaus auch mal Döbel und Barben entnehmen und essen. Klar geniessen diese Arten bei Migranten aus Osteuropa einen besseren Ruf, aber ich bin weiss Gott nicht der einzige deutschstämmige Angler bei uns, der diese Arten verwertet. 

Früher war dies sogar noch häufiger, aber da die Angelfischerei als Nahrungsgewinnung an Bedeutung verloren und stattdessen als Sport an Bedeutung gewonnen hat, werden die in der Zubereitung aufwendigeren Arten halt kaum mehr entnommen. Der Mensch (und mitunter offenbar auch einige Angler) haben sich mittlerweile derart weit von der Natur entfernt, dass der Fisch scheinbar keine Gräten mehr haben darf, sonst ist er gleich minderwertig. 

Und bitte in zukunft die Sprüche gegen Migranten sein lassen, ob diese nun ernst gemeint sind oder nicht.


----------



## Regs (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo Archie,

Goldfische habe ich noch nicht gegessen, meine Haustiere sind vor meinem Appetit sicher. Aber Barben esse ich ausgesprochen gerne. Mein Mann angelt sie in den umliegenden Bächen - echt lecker, probier sie ruhig mal aus!


----------



## archie01 (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*

Hallo
Tut mir leid , ihr könnt mich nicht überzeugen , die selbsgefangene ''Ostsee- Meerforelle oder der __ Zander aus dem Rhein wird bei mir sicherlich den kulinarischen Weg gehen  , aber sicher keinerlei Art von Weissfisch , zur Info - auch keine Forelle aus einer Zuchtanlage oder was ähnliches. Da ist mir ein schönes Steak deutlich lieber  . 
Ich bin mir auch sicher das in der heutigen Zeit die überwiegende Zahl der Angler das ähnlich sieht - als Beispiel - ich kenne in unserem Verein kaum einen Angler , der einen Karpfen entnimmt ......
Natürlich könnt ihr das gerne machen
.
.
.
.
.
.

solange ihr nicht an "meinem" Dorfteich fischt 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## canis (26. Apr. 2011)

*AW: Karauschen müssen raus*



archie01 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch sicher das in der heutigen Zeit die überwiegende Zahl der Angler das ähnlich sieht - als Beispiel - ich kenne in unserem Verein kaum einen Angler , der einen Karpfen entnimmt ......



Natürlich ist das so, aber nicht etwa weil die Fische geschmacklich minderwertig wären, sondern ganz einfach weil die heutigen Angler verwöhnte Schnösel sind (als Angler darf ich dies sagen ) und sich nicht mehr gerne die Arbeit machen, Weissfische richtig zuzubereiten.


----------

